
Ask HN: How do I find out what startup jobs are available in Seattle? - julia01
I am somewhat new to the city, and am working at one of the big corp companies - and its boring AF. I dont have any contacts in the startup world here. I am pretty senior so am looking for Sr. Director or VP of Product sort of positions. However I dont know how to go about finding out what startups might have these open. Any recommendations?
======
cimmanom
Those sorts of roles are often headhunted. Maybe find a good recruiter? You
could also poke around AngelList.

~~~
julia01
Thanks for the reply! Where do you find these recruiters?

Good idea to go to Angellist, i will look there

~~~
cimmanom
Partly by being inundated with them via LinkedIn and then weeding out the ones
who are unhelpful. Partly by speaking with people who have successfully used
recruiters to find employees or jobs.

